# Smoking Lake Trout



## bwelch77 (Jan 16, 2012)

Does anyone know what temp and how long to smoke a big slab of lake trout? I have had it in brine for 24 hours and smoker is rolling at about 215 degrees. I am just getting ready to throw it in. This is my first time smoking fish


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 16, 2012)

I smoke mine until they flake with a fork -- time depends on the thickness of the cut or fish.  Whole 12-14 inch trout are done at those temps in about an hour or so, depending on how dry you like them.  I usually smoke them at around 200* -- more smokey goodness gets in for my taste.


----------



## bwelch77 (Jan 16, 2012)

It turned out really good... Thanks for the tips


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 16, 2012)

bwelch77 said:


> It turned out really good... Thanks for the tips




You're welcome!  Glad it worked out!  Where's the pix?


----------



## bwelch77 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry. I meant to post the pictures last night. This is after it was smoked and cut in half... As you can see it was a huge lake trout


----------



## bwelch77 (Jan 17, 2012)

I took this just to show the size of the fish on the baking sheet. As you can see we couldn't stop picking at it


----------



## sprky (Jan 17, 2012)

. Cook always gotta sample the goods, and lots of times resample


----------

